# New Cape Horn 47



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Cape Horn is building Hull #1 right now. Not sure of the specs for power yet but the beam is 12' 6". This is gonna be a beast of a boat.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

So theyâ€™re buying into the whole craze deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 40marlin (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you think it will come with a snorkel standard? The CHs I have been on all were very wet. I know they have made some design changes, but I am curious if this big one is just as wet.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

40marlin said:


> Do you think it will come with a snorkel standard? The CHs I have been on all were very wet. I know they have made some design changes, but I am curious if this big one is just as wet.


Not sure which ones you have been on the but 24 and 31 are dry. The 27 they used to make has been known to be wet and the 36 can be a bit wet but not too bad.

They haven't made any design changes on any from the gunnels down on the outside.


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

40marlin said:


> Do you think it will come with a snorkel standard? The CHs I have been on all were very wet. I know they have made some design changes, but I am curious if this big one is just as wet.


Iâ€™d be interested to know what year and models you rode. Since 2006 the 31 has been extremely dry and as Greg mentioned some of the older hulls that were wet have since been discontinued.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gonna take a large power plant


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Ride In a contender then cape in the same conditions. My 36 is a heck of a lot drier. Yes in right conditions you will get wet. Any boat will. Thatâ€™s what they make curtains for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

*craze deal?*



offshorefanatic said:


> So theyâ€™re buying into the whole craze deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is the craze deal?


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Large center consoles*



marlin lane said:


> what is the craze deal?


He is probably referring to the growing number of manufactures building 40-65 foot center consoles. I guess the market for these types of yachts is strong. Check out the 65 Estrella

https://www.powerandmotoryacht.com/boats/first-look-hcb-65-estrella


----------



## 40marlin (Apr 29, 2015)

bigrome12 said:


> Iâ€™️d be interested to know what year and models you rode. Since 2006 the 31 has been extremely dry and as Greg mentioned some of the older hulls that were wet have since been discontinued.


Been on 2 in a variety of conditions. I think they were both 31s but it's possible one was a 27. Couldn't tell you the year. One ride was calm yet we were absolutely soaked. The other was in 3s and you were going to get wet unless you were in something bigger. 
Maybe I just need a ride on a newer one to change my initial impression.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> Ride In a contender then cape in the same conditions. My 36 is a heck of a lot drier. Yes in right conditions you will get wet. Any boat will. Thatâ€™s what they make curtains for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^This^^^Lot's of hype and downright BS when it comes to boats. ALL boats are 'wet' in the right conditions. I have a 290CC World Cat. With all the hype 'BS' regarding cat boats not hitting hard in choppy sea and being dry riding is bull too. A lot of what happens is folks have a tendency to defend the rides they spent money on.
Guess what folks... fishing and boating are done on the water. Water is wet!


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

The 31T is dry. The 23T was dry.
Does get alittle wet only when you hit nasty wind waves kicked by a storm fell and if you ride through them too fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

A fad I just donâ€™t understand. Especially for Texas.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> A fad I just donâ€™t understand. Especially for Texas.


For the money one can own a very nice sporty.:smile:


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

You can't knock running out to the fishing grounds at 45mph though. I always thought of that as a plus here in TX.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> A fad I just donâ€™t understand. Especially for Texas.


Deepwater day trips :cheers:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Calmday said:


> Deepwater day trips :cheers:


No.

No one does â€œday tripsâ€ in Texas. For a lot less than this boat, you can have a/c, beds, hot water, sat TV, etc.

Bean bags suck.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> For the money one can own a very nice sporty.:smile:


For this money, you can have two.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Calmday said:


> Deepwater day trips :cheers:


I rather enjoy my deep water day trips. Come back wash it and Santos puts away for me until the next time I call and say put it in the water for me and fill her up for a deep water day trip.
Normally I drive out and take a nap in the bean bag on the way back. Good nap at that. Tough to do that on a big boat here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Money*



Chase This! said:


> For this money, you can have two.


I don't think the people buying boats like this are worried about how much they cost. They can have a different boat for every day of the week.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GETREEL said:


> I don't think the people buying boats like this are worried about how much they cost. They can have a different boat for every day of the week.


Who said they were worried about money?


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

I donâ€™t know if you can dry stack that big of a boat. Last I heard 40 was the limit in our marinas. Maybe itâ€™s changed?

Hate to consider trailering that sucker but if owner has home with lift more power to them. Otherwise a wetslip with bottom paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

If I had the $$ I would consider a huge console like this vs a sport fish. I like the idea of outboard motors being easier to maintain and access than twin diesels. These have some cabin room for getting out of the weather if necessary. 

Sure you can go out and buy a Ferrari for $300k but you can buy a Suburban for so much less. Different markets and targets for those 2 items.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Shredded Evidence said:


> If I had the $$ I would consider a huge console like this vs a sport fish. I like the idea of outboard motors being easier to maintain and access than twin diesels. These have some cabin room for getting out of the weather if necessary.
> Sure you can go out and buy a Ferrari for $300k but you can buy a Suburban for so much less. Different markets and targets for those 2 items.


 Agreed ! Iâ€™d be willing to bet thereâ€™s a substantial cabin as well on a boat this large .


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Offshore newb boat question here, but let's say just for deep dropping and you wanted to try a day trip.

What's the fastest type of fishing boat to get out there? Something like a Freeman or a bigger CC like a SeeVee style? Something you go fast AND enjoy fishing out off. I know there's always a trade off and no, no cuddy cabin style.

Thx


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Drundel said:


> Offshore newb boat question here, but let's say just for deep dropping and you wanted to try a day trip.
> 
> What's the fastest type of fishing boat to get out there? Something like a Freeman or a bigger CC like a SeeVee style? Something you go fast AND enjoy fishing out off. I know there's always a trade off and no, no cuddy cabin style.
> 
> Thx


Good question. Content with my Cape Horn 31T. Fast, dry and the hull is solid. Give less fuel burn in its class probably due to weight, has adequate fuel capacity and not as expensive as some of the 30ft class boats out there. Handles NOAA 4s-5s okay but i donâ€™t do that these days since I hate slow boating. I only do day trips and pick ice cream days.

My 23T with twin 250s was made for SKA. It was an awesome boat. Fuel efficient, dry fast as heck but it can get abit bumpy in 3-4s versus other lengthier boats. 
Deck space was okay but I wanted roomier hence the next size up.

Both hulls anecdotally gives the impression that itâ€™s made for fishing under adverse conditions and for some reason I get the vibe or confidence it wonâ€™t submarine that easily in choppy seas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

At the pace center consoleâ€™s are getting bigger, it will only be a few years before you start seeing them with optional helidecks.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> For this money, you can have two.


Count me in the sporty camp... Iâ€™m looking at moving up from my Robalo to something like a 46 Bert..sleeps at least 4, ac and shower... we fish hard so weâ€™ll leave the dock and stay out as long as the fuel lasts. You can pick up a well maintained boat for less than a 15 year old Contender. You just gotta have the stomach for maintenance and fuel bills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

speaking of large center consoles, this is the Daddy!


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez, scared to pay that fuel bill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Maintenance and "Opex" for a sportfish is $1,000 per foot per year.

Maintenance for a big CC is much less but fuel bill is more. Not to mention you can't live on it when your better half kicks you out of the house!

Cheers
James


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

jamesw said:


> Maintenance and "Opex" for a sportfish is $1,000 per foot per year.
> 
> Maintenance for a big CC is much less but fuel bill is more. Not to mention you can't live on it when your better half kicks you out of the house!
> 
> ...


I will vouch for the numbers above, and if you have more than 3 motors, then yes the fuel may be more, but it also depends on boat. A 47' diesel boat and a 47' CC will probably have similar fuel burn numbers if you can stay at cruise.

To each his own. I had CC's, then went to a sportfisher, and back to a CC. For my family to be able to use a boat double duty, the CC makes much more sense. We can go cruise 4th of july on Clear lake or Hit the floaters. With a sportfish, if you keep it in freeport and wanna cruise with the friends and family on clear lake, its a haul to do it, and you gotta find a slip etc.

We all have our tradeoffs and must haves, which for many of us include our wives. I did enjoy sleeping in a bed and having A/C, but i did not enjoy spending more time in the engine room than fishing and I did not enjoy the repair and maintenance bills on the sportfisher.

And day trips do exist if you have a center console. You can get out fast enough to still have some time to fish.

But if you got enough money to have a 47,52, or 65 CC, then you got money to burn in your pocket and you probably dont care what anyone thinks! LOL.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Drundel said:


> Offshore newb boat question here, but let's say just for deep dropping and you wanted to try a day trip.
> 
> What's the fastest type of fishing boat to get out there? Something like a Freeman or a bigger CC like a SeeVee style? Something you go fast AND enjoy fishing out off. I know there's always a trade off and no, no cuddy cabin style.
> 
> Thx


Fountain 32, 34 or 38


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Invincible 36, 39, 42
Invincible cat 37, 40
Nor-tech 39
Contender 35, 39, 44
Freeman 37, 42
Seahunter 37, 39, 45
Seahunter cat 40

A high cruise speed (45+) with plenty of petro will get you out to deep waters for the day and back. Learn how to use your radar good as well, you’ll most likely be in the dark either going or coming. 
I’m with Brandon on these huge CCs, they’re getting silly. I think they’re very functional up to about 40ish feet, past that, get a pair of diesels and enjoy the ride and comforts.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Fountain 32, 34 or 38


We made a day trip to the hilltops Saturday. Very happy with our Fountain.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

WestEnd1 said:


> Invincible 36, 39, 42
> Invincible cat 37, 40
> Nor-tech 39
> Contender 35, 39, 44
> ...


Our 36 cape weâ€™ve ran out Friday and Saturday. Back in well before dark both days and ran to the shelf out of Galveston. No issues. Plenty of fuel. 45 cruise on the way out. 53 cruise on the way in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

GETREEL said:


> I don't think the people buying boats like this are worried about how much they cost. They can have a different boat for every day of the week.


If people are buying a Cape Horn they are definitely concerned with cost. They are budget boats in each of their sizes. 
Not that you aren't generally in decent financial condition to purchase a boat of this size, but if you are serious boat person with unlimited funds a Cape Horn isn't on your short list....


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice.Try said:


> If people are buying a Cape Horn they are definitely concerned with cost. They are budget boats in each of their sizes.
> 
> Not that you aren't generally in decent financial condition to purchase a boat of this size, but if you are serious boat person with unlimited funds a Cape Horn isn't on your short list....


Seems you havenâ€™t fished one. In serious boat person with really no budget. Rode on many boats and the 36 cape was my shortlist. No frills fishing boat. Great ride and huge fish box. Lots of fishing room. Trailerable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

GETREEL said:


> He is probably referring to the growing number of manufactures building 40-65 foot center consoles. I guess the market for these types of yachts is strong. Check out the 65 Estrella
> 
> https://www.powerandmotoryacht.com/boats/first-look-hcb-65-estrella


Pretty soon people will be like, what? You going offshore with 20' boat? You need minimum 40'...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

caldvn said:


> Pretty soon people will be like, what? You going offshore with 20' boat? You need minimum 40'...


Hopefully no one is going offshore in 20ft boat.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Hopefully no one is going offshore in 20ft boat.


See?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

caldvn said:


> See?


SÃ¬?


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey I saw a 22' Pathfinder pull up at Cerveza last weekend. Powerpole and all...

So I guess the cut-off is 22' not 20' ha!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jamesw said:


> Hey I saw a 22' Pathfinder pull up at Cerveza last weekend. Powerpole and all...
> 
> So I guess the cut-off is 22' not 20' ha!


Wow. You canâ€™t fix stupid. Even after that storm this summer took all those boats.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Our 36 cape weâ€™ve ran out Friday and Saturday. Back in well before dark both days and ran to the shelf out of Galveston. No issues. Plenty of fuel. 45 cruise on the way out. 53 cruise on the way in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot, are you the guy who knows Rex T?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

jamesw said:


> Hey I saw a 22' Pathfinder pull up at Cerveza last weekend. Powerpole and all...
> 
> So I guess the cut-off is 22' not 20' ha!


My *bay* boat is a 22 Pathfinder. I don't even like taking that thing to the jetties sometimes.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

freespool said:


> I rather enjoy my deep water day trips. Come back wash it and Santos puts away for me until the next time I call and say put it in the water for me and fill her up for a deep water day trip.
> Normally I drive out and take a nap in the bean bag on the way back. Good nap at that. Tough to do that on a big boat here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhh
Nothing like a salt covered bean bag in the sun.
No thanks. I am happy running 26 knots in an air conditioned salon


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Drundel said:


> I forgot, are you the guy who knows Rex T?


Yessir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

offshorefanatic said:


> Seems you havenâ€™t fished one. In serious boat person with really no budget. Rode on many boats and the 36 cape was my shortlist. No frills fishing boat. Great ride and huge fish box. Lots of fishing room. Trailerable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have definitely fished them... If that's the case you are one of the few that fit the category.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Yessir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a good picture from dove hunting last weekend with me in camo and him in the back in blue fishing shirt. I'll post it up when I get home.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Yessir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I had it on my phone after all.

Cool thing, its not a staged picture at all, total luck on my gf part.

And I am pretty sure this is the video of the shot.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice.Try said:


> If people are buying a Cape Horn they are definitely concerned with cost. They are budget boats in each of their sizes.
> 
> Not that you aren't generally in decent financial condition to purchase a boat of this size, but if you are serious boat person with unlimited funds a Cape Horn isn't on your short list....


Thank you for sharing your opinion but youâ€™re wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seastealth (Nov 1, 2006)

Was out on a 2019 42' Yellow Fin recently and heading on a southerly direction doing 40+ MPH and we were all soaked due to a west wind blowing about 15-18 knots. We were all soaked! Made me believe that any boat is wet under the right (wrong!) conditions. Saying this boat or that boat is a wet boat, has provided me with a new understanding. I have had boats all my life (63) and always thought how awesome it would be to have a large centerconsole. Well, the 42 was the largest CC I have been on and was glad to have had the opportunity to experience it with those conditions. We were all soaked (from the cross wind) while trying to outrun thunderstorms. I have done that on my own 25' CC and was also soaked. Again, I have a new perspective on dry boats.


----------



## Nice.Try (Dec 31, 2013)

Lostinpecos said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion but youâ€™re wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To each their own. Some people also consider offshore fishing as going after snapper and kingfish. Hell some of them even keep kingfish...

They aren't a "bad boat", they are just budget boats in that category. A decent value for your money and that's ok. It's the demographic they go after. 
They are the Luhrs or Ocean of center consoles. Not bad boats but your aren't going to see many with a Viking or Spencer budget on the edge wondering if they should pick up a Luhrs instead.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

offshorefanatic said:


> Our 36 cape weâ€™ve ran out Friday and Saturday. Back in well before dark both days and ran to the shelf out of Galveston. No issues. Plenty of fuel. 45 cruise on the way out. 53 cruise on the way in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or, you could have spent the night out there.
As mentioned in this thread, to each their own. If you are doing *only* day trips in Texas there is a great argument to be had that the big cc is the way to go.

I like my couch and beds and not getting the **** beaten out of me.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Hopefully no one is going offshore in 20ft boat.


This was probably 10-12 years ago, but we ran into a bass boat out at Dutra in May. Pulling a full spread on a great rip, complete with keg of beer in the back of the boat. Hailed them on the radio when we were headed in and no answer. Ran over to them and talked in person and found out their VHF wasnâ€™t working. We left; they stayed. They may still be out there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

jamesw said:


> Hey I saw a 22' Pathfinder pull up at Cerveza last weekend. Powerpole and all...
> 
> So I guess the cut-off is 22' not 20' ha!


Nah...I've been a little over 60 in my 24'. But that was far enough for me.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nah...I've been a little over 60 in my 24'. But that was far enough for me.


If it was a spencer or viking 24 you should be good.......

But you better not keep a kingfish, that would be blasphemy.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Always interesting threads and comments, dry, wet, slow, fast, smooth and rolly, or stable and rough, e.t.c, the fishing highs are wearing off quick lol

I've been out when it was so hot that a bucket of water in the face was welcomed, and so cold any exposed skin burns like it's on fire and you hide in a small cabin.

Pluses or minuses, 6 of 1, half dozen of the other, can't win all the rides.

Way my luck is, I could buy a 54 Amel Sailboat and that would cause a record breaking doldrum in the Gulf without a breath of air for the next 10 years, water would be all stagnant lol.

Get what you want, go with what you have, it can always be worse, and always be better, either way, wherever you go, enjoy every minute while you can.

Boats on the small side, I've seen so many out to 50 miles, from old 18 ft tri-hulls and Chrysler outboards at 30 miles out work pontoon boat, and Jon Boats and sombreros

We were heading out one trip, at about 35 miles we saw something moving fast on the way back in, just a big spray of water, it kept getting closer on radar but didn't get any larger by eye sight, when we finally crossed paths it was a guy on a jetski lol

Even in this video, this was on June 29th when that big storm came through and wreaked havoc on everyone, with winds gusting to 60 and seas to 10ft.

We were about 50 miles out, 7 other boats around us, and 4 of them were single engine, shallow sided bay boats, no shade, no nothing.

I hope they all made it back safe, but I sure wouldn't have wanted to be in their rig






Relentless


----------

